# More Probiotic Research



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Think the word 'profound' might be stretching it a little? Read the original article. Think about it and I'll bet you'll have something to post!

How about this concerning honey for starters:
*honey's not the healthful substance, but merely a strata for it.
*honey isn't just a natural food sweetener, it's a probiotic remedy.
*fresh, unprocessed and natural is a requirement for probiotic honey.
*local is the only real way to get fresh honey.
*ultrafiltered need not apply.
*I can make tea for a few pennies a quart. Kombucha a probiotic tea, which I can make for a few more pennies a quart sells for $10.

And that's just honey! What about other hive products? What about the bees? What about beekeeping? I'll let you make those lists :>)

Regards-BWrangler


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

Ive tryed Komboocha myself and i couldent stomache it, barely got it down and was soory i did aftarwards, is homemade Koomboocha less vinagary? I agree with this science behind probiotics and really wish I could experiment with it myself but I dont want to try it in my hives untill I can find some that agrees with me. is there a comercial product that is any better than the others or am i just a weeny? Like I said the stuff I tryed gave me hartburn, nausia while I was trying to swollow it, and I really couldent get enuf down for any benifits.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

So if I use antibiotics...


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Hipbee, homemade Kombucha can be fermented to taste, sounds like you had some that been kicked in the closet and forgotten for a few months, also given your location, and the resulting side effects, sure does sound like sombody slipped some 'shine in it LOL.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Hipbee,

Have to agree with rwlaw. Sometimes when brewing kombocha, especially when using a batch or continuous method it will surprise you. A brewer will get used to batch taking so long and not actually check it along the way. 

I've had batches that have gone too far in three days and others have taken more than two weeks to get there.

The kombucha from an overdone batch isn't poisonous. But it certainly becomes unpalatable.

GT's Kombucha is a commercial variety sold in almost all health food stores. The come retain their natural carbonation. And come in various flavors.

There's another possibility. Kombucha is not a benign substance. If you've read my blog about it, you'll remember what positive benefits my wife experienced. But there's another side to her story. The short version is she uses GT's rather than my home brew. Long term use of the home brew is much too strong for her. 

That's why I suggest starting with 1/4 cup per day of GT's and stay with it for a month before drinking more or brewing your own.

If you tried a commercial brew like GT's and had a negative reaction, I'd stay away from kombucha. Try another kind of probiotic instead.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Michael,

< use antibiotics...

I've heard that of the living cells in a human being, less than 10% of them by quantity have human DNA. They are separate organisms but necessary for life. So, if things get out of whack and you need to use antibiotics to kill the bad ones, make sure you replenish the good ones lost in the battle.

I'd do it in an instant for myself and my family. We'd follow the prescription exactly. Take them in the right dosage. Take them long enough. Understand their side effects. And get off them and get natural when their job is done.

I think that goes for bees also. It's better to have living hives than dead ones, and then work back into a natural balance if the need arises, especially if you had thousands of them.

But many beekeepers use a variety of off label antibiotics, mixed up in who knows what kinds of doses, and prophylactic fed long term in grease patties, etc. It's an abomination. It reflects a four decades old agricultural practice, where tetra was put in most animal feed to increase weight gain. But those practices have been abandoned by everyone except beekeepers. In fact they are illegal even for beekeepers.

And I'll go one step further. Any beekeeper who must feed prophylactic antibiotics to keep healthy bees, is a lousy beekeeper who just doesn't get it. And I hope that such a beekeeper doesn't do the same thing to his family, or his kids will be as sick as his bees.

Regards--Dennis


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

BWrangler said:


> ...since beekeepers figured out how to harvest honey without killing the bees and destroying the nest.



Dang. I had a feeling I was doing it wrong...


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*Comb Honey*



BWrangler said:


> * fresh unprocessed honey is best
> * heating/processing honey destroys its healthful qualities


It would be interesting to compare comb honey to freshly extracted honey.
and to compare stored comb honey and bottled honey.

Comb honey is probably the best way to preserve its healthful benefits.


----------



## Wil (Dec 21, 2009)

I have used my own kombucha and got good results. I use my own probiotic mixture which contains over 200 strains of soil borne organisms (probiotics). These are the helpful organisms from nature. Most of the strains in my probiotics have been either killed of from Big Ag or over farming or chemical drift.

You can read more on my web site www.beeassist.com

Wil


----------

